# Setting Up AirTunes



## askn (Oct 8, 2005)

Not sure if this is possible but...

I have a D-Link 300N wireless router connected to my desktop PC that I use for two PC laptops. There has been a fourth computer added to the mix - Apple Macbook Pro.

I am able to connect all computers to the router without any problems. I got a hold of an AirPort Express that I use for access when on the road that I want to use it to access the AirTunes feature on the Airport Express.

Can I set up this AirTunes network even though my main wireless router is a D-Link and not a AirPort Extreme? If so, how do I configure all the pieces to work?

Thanks.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

yes
try this
http://www.apple.com/airportexpress/features/airtunes.html
what i am not sure about is if you have to use that as your wifi or if you can use your dlink and then stream to the airtunes..
i don't know...
i would assume so though.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

manuals.info.apple.com/en/AirPortExpressSetupGuide.pdf 
here also


----------

